# Sarri vs Ferri:"Ma quali top player. Non ho chiesto un c...". Video.



## admin (15 Maggio 2017)

*Sarri vs Ferri:"Ma quali top player. Non ho chiesto un c...". Video.*

Maurizio Sarri sempre un "signore" al microfono. Il tecnico del Napoli, intervistato da Premium, prende malissimo una domanda di Riccardo Ferri sulla richiesta di top player. Sarri risponde pronunciando le solite parolacce e poi si toglie alla svelta auricolare e microfono.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2017)




----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2017)

A questo l'insuccesso gli ha dato alla testa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Maggio 2017)

Mah, spiace per Ferri che è una brava persona,
ma Sarri ha ragione, queste domande giornalistiche sono troppo idiote,
Questo Napoli è ben costruito e completo, ovvio che per migliorarlo servirebbero fuoriclasse,

altrettanto ovvio che per il Napoli il problema è più riuscire a tenere quelli che già possiede piuttosto che andare a prenderne altri,

occorre serietà anche nel formulare le domande, troppo facile fare i giornalisti argomantando con banalità da tifoso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2017)

Io amo Sarri..un uomo vero in un ambiente di supposte ingessate..


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2017)

E' nel tetto ingaggi il divario tra juve e napoli. Punto.
Se la juve prende khedira dal real, alves dal barcellona e il napoli prende ragazzini sarà poi tutto una conseguenza???


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Maggio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' nel tetto ingaggi il divario tra juve e napoli. Punto.
> Se la juve prende khedira dal real, alves dal barcellona e il napoli prende ragazzini sarà poi tutto una conseguenza???



Eppure Mazzarri, non proprio un genio della panchina a mio giudizio, ha portato a casa trofei e battuto (ed eliminato) la Juventus che per Sarri è imbattibile per via del fatturato. Pure Benitez lo ha fatto. 
Secondo me è un po' sopravalutato Sarri, ed è più piangina di tanti altri tecnici additati in questo modo.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Eppure Mazzarri, non proprio un genio della panchina a mio giudizio, ha portato a casa trofei e battuto (ed eliminato) la Juventus che per Sarri è imbattibile per via del fatturato. Pure Benitez lo ha fatto.
> Secondo me è un po' sopravalutato Sarri, ed è più piangina di tanti altri tecnici additati in questo modo.



E cosa avrebbe vinto mazzarri ?? Qualche coppa italia??
Io parlo di trofei veri e quelli li vince sistematicamente la juve.
Sarri per me è un professore. Diamogli un bonucci, un khedira e un pipita( che del resto aveva) e poi vediamo che succede...
La juve si può permettere in panchina 'ingaggi' che il napoli non ha nei titolari. E ad ingaggi alti presumo corrispondano valori importanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Eppure Mazzarri, non proprio un genio della panchina a mio giudizio, ha portato a casa trofei e battuto (ed eliminato) la Juventus che per Sarri è imbattibile per via del fatturato. Pure Benitez lo ha fatto.
> Secondo me è un po' sopravalutato Sarri, ed è più piangina di tanti altri tecnici additati in questo modo.



Rispetto a 2 anni fa la Juve è di un livello tremendamente superiore..basti pensare che due anni fa è arrivata in finale di champions nello stupore complessivo e da sfavorita oggi arriva in finale da favorita e chiunque di calcio ne capisca la indicava come una delle 3 più forti in europa da Settembre..

La Juve di Conte e del primo Allegri a questa je fa 'na pippa..

Vi rendete conto che LORO possono prendere un Pjaca e praticamente non farlo giocare? Marchisio ormai è una riserva..vedete voi se può competerci il Napoli..

Invece guardiamo che Sarri, ha perso Higuain, gli prendono Milik e dopo 10 partite lo perde per sei mesi e lui si inventa Mertens centravanti da 30 gol stagionali...

No ditemi voi se questo non è un genio


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maurizio Sarri sempre un "signore" al microfono. Il tecnico del Napoli, intervistato da Premium, prende malissimo una domanda di Riccardo Ferri sulla richiesta di top player. Sarri risponde pronunciando le solite parolacce e poi si toglie alla svelta auricolare e microfono.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.



Allenatore mediocre, quest'anno spesi 100 mln di euro, per finire terzi dietro la rometta.

Col Bel gioco non ci fai nulla.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Rispetto a 2 anni fa la Juve è di un livello tremendamente superiore..basti pensare che due anni fa è arrivata in finale di champions nello stupore complessivo e da sfavorita oggi arriva in finale da favorita e chiunque di calcio ne capisca la indicava come una delle 3 più forti in europa da Settembre..
> 
> La Juve di Conte e del primo Allegri a questa je fa 'na pippa..
> 
> ...



Questo discorso vale anche per il Napoli. Questo Napoli, come rosa, è nettamente superiore a quelli di Mazzarri o Benitez, che schieravano Grava, Aronica e Pazienza, oppure Inler con Behrami e Dzemaili.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Questo discorso vale anche per il Napoli. Questo Napoli, come rosa, è nettamente superiore a quelli di Mazzarri o Benitez, che schieravano Grava, Aronica e Pazienza, oppure Inler con Behrami e Dzemaili.



Ma infatti il Napoli gioca decisamente meglio, e anche in Europa ha vinto il suo girone champions e fatto una buona figura col Real..
Secondo me si chiedono cose impossibili a volte..alla fine vince uno solo, e il Napoli non può vincere con questa Juve..

Il fatto è che partendo dalla situazione di due anni fa il Napoli oggi è migliorato di X volte.. la Juve di 10X volte...ecco perché non può esserci competizione..

Non è questione solo di fatturati, ma come molti sottolineano la Juve può permettersi di spedire via per far cassa due come zaza a Coman che al Napoli probabilmente sarebbero stati titolari o quasi..e poi vanno proprio dal napoli e gli sottraggono il loro top player..


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2017)

Leggere Grazie

http://www.milanworld.net/commentare-solo-la-notizia-basta-giudizi-sulla-fonte-vt47136.html


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2017)

Sarri sempre più "unpolitically correct".

Mi piace.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' nel tetto ingaggi il divario tra juve e napoli. Punto.
> Se la juve prende khedira dal real, alves dal barcellona e il napoli prende ragazzini sarà poi tutto una conseguenza???



aggiungo "se la Juve prende la terna arbitrale sei bello che apposto che non vinci neppure meritando"


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> aggiungo "se la Juve prende la terna arbitrale sei bello che apposto che non vinci neppure meritando"



E mica scherzi, leva quel rigore farlocco fischiato contro di noi per apparecchiare loro la vittoria in juve-milan e la classifica oggi direbbe roma a -2!!!!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me la colpa del Napoli che non vince sono le partite giocate alle 12:30. E del fatturato.


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mah, spiace per Ferri che è una brava persona,
> ma Sarri ha ragione, queste domande giornalistiche sono troppo idiote,
> Questo Napoli è ben costruito e completo, ovvio che per migliorarlo servirebbero fuoriclasse,
> 
> ...



Infatti non è un giornalista ma un'opinionista...


----------



## Pivellino (15 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allenatore mediocre, quest'anno spesi 100 mln di euro, per finire terzi dietro la rometta.
> 
> Col Bel gioco non ci fai nulla.



Ma a te c'è qualcosa che ti va bene anche solo per caso? 
Perdonami ma a volte sei veramente di un distruttivo unico, e sei sicuramente un bravissimo ragazzo bada bene, è solo l'impressione che si coglie.

ps. allenatore mediocre imho no, proprio bravo


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ma a te c'è qualcosa che ti va bene anche solo per caso?
> Perdonami ma a volte sei veramente di un distruttivo unico, e sei sicuramente un bravissimo ragazzo bada bene, è solo l'impressione che si coglie.
> 
> ps. allenatore mediocre imho no, proprio bravo



Pocchetino, Simeone Allegri Conte Jardim.. ti va bene?

Ognuno ha i suoi pareri se tu dici che è bravo buon per te, che di ti devo dire? Per me Sarri è scarso. Quest'estate hanno speso 100 mln di euro per finire il campionato a dicembre e finire dietro la Roma.

Un allenatore che si basa solo sul bel gioco. Ma con questo tipo di gioco nessuno ha mai vinto nulla nel calcio moderno. 

L'unico che col bel calcio ha vinto qualcosa è stato Guardiola, ma più per merito della squadra di alieni che per la sua capacita (vedi City).

Sarri al Milan sarebbe un disastro, peggio di Montella. Almeno quest'ultimo, in alcuno periodi ha dimostrato che è meglio lasciare il "Bel giouco" ed essere pragmatici ovvero nella prima parte della stagione.


----------



## Pivellino (16 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pocchetino, Simeone Allegri Conte Jardim.. ti va bene?
> 
> Ognuno ha i suoi pareri se tu dici che è bravo buon per te, che di ti devo dire? Per me Sarri è scarso. Quest'estate hanno speso 100 mln di euro per finire il campionato a dicembre e finire dietro la Roma.
> 
> ...



Scusa ma il Milan di Sacchi era solo pragmatismo e rimessa?
Il Barcellona di Guardiola cos'era?
Cruijff allenatore badava solo al risultato?
Ancelotti riesce a coniugare bel gioco e risultati?

Qua intendiamoci subito che tra il Napoli e la Juve la differenza di organico è abbastanza netta, tu non la percepisci? Lo rimproveri di non essere in grado di vincere? Ma se Sarri avesse allenato questa Juve tu pensi che non avrebbe vinto? Sei sicuro?
Secondo me anche Pioli e Montella vincevano con questa Juve, squadra sorretta da una società d'acciaio e plasmata da anni di Conte.
Pure il fenomeno Allegri al Milan ha vinto un campionato senza Juve e ha perso quello dove era tornata la Juve, con una squadra nettamente più forte della Juve, consentimi. E se l'anno prima non vinciamo il derby (e siamo stati fortunati per diversi aspetti ahi ahi).
E ancora, proviamo a non dare il rigorino a De Sciglio quest'anno e otgliamo altri due punti alla Juve, ma anche l'espulsione di Acquah, leviamone un altro. Io penso che Allegri abbia in mano la Mercedes ma non sono sicuro sia Hamilton.
Degli allenatori che dici Simeone mi piace ma va dimostrato che riesca altrove a ricostruire l'empatia Atletico, infatti resta li, Pochettino lo conosco pochettino, Jardim va misurato su una piazza importante.
Conte tanto non viene.


----------

